# A tous les users MacGé



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

A force de suivre plusieurs thread je m'aperçois qu'il y a énormément de monde ici, et que certains ont l'air de suivre les threads toute la journée et même une bonne partie de la nuit.

Une question me taraude...

A part MacGé, vous faites quoi dans la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> A force de *suivre plusieurs* thread je m'aperçois qu'il y a énormément de monde ici, et que certains ont l'air de suivre les threads *toute la journée *et même *une bonne partie de la nuit*.



Une question me tar_au_de...

A part MacGé, tu fais quoi dans la vie ?


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> A force de suivre plusieurs thread je m'aperçois qu'il y a énormément de monde ici, et que certains ont l'air de suivre les threads toute la journée et même une bonne partie de la nuit.
> 
> Une question me tarode...
> 
> A part MacGé, vous faites quoi dans la vie ?


C'est toi qui dit ça :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Macgé est une couverture, j'administre 4 sites pornos en même temps pour gagner ma vie, et toi ?


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2006)

Je travaille chez "fou rien" la fabrique de repos...


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

Houla houla vous énervez pas...

Ya rien de méchant la dedans... C'est de la curiosité.

Et oui kaviar c'est moi qui dit ça... J'ai du temps en ce moment  et je n'imaginais même pas qu'il pouvait y avoir autant de monde sur ces forums...

Je découvre quoi.

Pour ma part, je bosse pour une enseigne dont le développement est fluctuant suivant les périodes.


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

Pierre : Allô détresse-amitié joyeux noël ! 
 X : Allô ? 
 P : oui joyeux noël monsieur. 
 X : Joyeux noël. Je vous appelle parce que c'est mon dernier noël. 
 P : C'est cela oui... 
 X : Je suis atteint de leucémie et je vais mourir dans 2 mois. 
 P : C'est cela, oui... 
 X : Et comme je suis seul ce soir j'aimerais souhaiter joyeux noël à une femme. 
 P : Et bien monsieur c'est une très belle preuve de courage que vous nous  donnez là. Je vous passe ma collaboratrice. 
 Thérèse : Joyeux Noël, enfin si je puis m'exprimer ainsi. 
 X : Comment vous appelez-vous ? 
 T : Je m'appelle Thérèse. 
 X : Je t'****** thérèse ! Je te prends, je te retourne contre le mur, je te baise par tous les trous, je te défonce, je te mets Thérèse !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

Je bosse pour la NSA... Je vous surveille et je vous fiche... :style:


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Macgé est une couverture, j'administre 4 sites pornos en même temps pour gagner ma vie, et toi ?



   

Et moi je suis Streep-Teaseuse dans une boite Lesbienne  


 

D'ailleur vous remarquerez que je viens jamais sur MacG la nuit


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis Streep-Teaseuse dans une boite Lesbienne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y a moyen de faire du blé, je dois ouvrir un 5ème site plus soft en février et je cherche encore du personnel, si t'as du temps libre -> coordonées par MP.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis Streep-Teaseuse dans une boite Lesbienne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fait tourner l'adresse!


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a moyen de faire du blé, je dois ouvrir un 5ème site plus soft en février et je cherche encore du personnel, si t'as du temps libre -> coordonées par MP.




MP


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> MP


Merci !!! N'appelle que le deuxième numéro de portable en cas d'urgence, c'est mon privé !!!


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a moyen de faire du blé, je dois ouvrir un 5ème site plus soft en février et je cherche encore du personnel, si t'as du temps libre -> coordonées par MP.


Ça va je vous dérange pas ? 

Bon moi en tout cas je suis dragon héros sauveur de fées, alors comme en ce moment les fées elles se débrouillent toutes seules (takavoir ), ben j'ai beaucoup de temps libre  

_Au fait dellys, tu n'habiterais pas à Capoue par hasard ? Il me semble avoir déjà entendu parler de toi  _


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

moi j'suis désanusseur de porc spécialisé C.A.H- ce qui signifie que je travaille exclusivement au couteau à huitres.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> MP



Le crois pas!......mokette c'est une pizza hut en face d'un ordi...rien de plus.


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça va je vous dérange pas ?



Mais mon dragounet d'amour :love: 
Ya rien de sexuel entre SM et moi, c'est juste pour le travail    Nous sommes des PROFESSIONELS!!!


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse pour la NSA... Je vous surveille et je vous fiche... :style:




erreur professionnelle, t'es viré :rateau:


----------



## jeep2nine (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis désanusseur de porc spécialisé C.A.H- ce qui signifie que je travaille exclusivement au couteau à huitres.


Un vrai "self made man"


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Le crois pas!......mokette c'est une pizza hut en face d'un ordi...rien de plus.


Pas le choix avec ce genre de job, des attaques 24h/24h pour voler les films sans payer. Dont certaines IP de ce forum d'ailleurs...


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

Je fais quoi au fait?. ....j'ai oublié


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

En réalité je ne suis jamais là, mais j'ai tellement envie de savoir ce qui se trame ici que j'ai un employé à plein temps pour suivre les discussions, et chaque matin il doit m'en remettre une synthèse détaillée.


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Ah parceque je fais quelque chose dans la vie?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2006)

Je me gratte les roubignolles.


----------



## Fulvio (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ouvre des sessions sur le site de l'anpe.


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

je l'avais pas vu ce fil....

Je fais rien...et encore c'est trop....:mouais:


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2006)

J'peux pas repondre faut que je bosse


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2006)

moi je suis en vac 365 j/ an


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis en vac 365 j/ an




*Encore un feignant*
pour qui je travaille et paye des impôts...


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

J'aime payer des impôts


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Encore un feignant*
> pour qui je travaille et paye des impôts...



Moi aussi je paye mes impots en achetant mon mini , 100 euros sont aller dans les poches de l'Etat, bah oui je paye la TVA, et en plus les prelevement de mes livrets bancaire


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi je remarque qu'il y a un paquet de monde par ici!!Moi ca fait deux mois que je suis en stage et desfois (pas mal de fois quand meme) quand j'ai 5 minutes ben je viens par la!
Et c'est vrai que desfois je me demande ce que les gens font a par ca :mouais::mouais:
Puis apres j'arrete de m'le demander parce que finalement je m'en fou et puis ca me regarde pas !!


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

Je consacre ma vie à MacGé...
Mange MacGé
Dors MacGé
Bois MacGé...

MacGé for ever :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je consacre ma vie à MacGé...
> Mange MacGé
> Dors MacGé
> Bois MacGé...
> ...




Je dirai MacG forever (always)


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai MacG forever (always)




Ray Charles Ma Q 4 fever..


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2006)

Que fais-je ici ? je me suis posé la question, mais comme beaucoup de questions, elle n'a pas de réponse.  
Que fais-je ailleurs ? ben je bosse mais dans le boulot, il faut toujours laisser des interstices pour avoir un peu d'air frais.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Courage, plus que deux semaines.
Ensuite, j'aurais déménagé en "open space" et il est fort probable que ça ralentisse considérablement le rythme de mes apparitions ici.

Déjà que je ne devrais pas avoir de connexion internet...
(Edit : si si, j'en aurais une là bas, je ne devrait normalement pas en avoir ici. Je l'ai eu pour un mois, pour un projet précis et ils ont oublié de me la retirer. Merci les feignasses de l'informatique !)


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Courage, plus que deux semaines.
> Ensuite, j'aurais déménagé en "open space" et il est fort probable que ça ralentisse considérablement le rythme de mes apparitions ici.
> 
> Déjà que je ne devrais pas avoir de connexion internet...


Oui évidemment sans internet c'es tout de suite moins pratique .. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime payer des impôts



Une nouvelle forme de masochisme....
Cas intéressant, Docteur.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle forme de masochisme....
> Cas intéressant, Docteur.


L'impôt librement accepté est un fondement de la démocratie.
Pas d'impôts, pas de volonté comune, pas de bien commun, pas...

Oups,
politique.


----------



## sofiping (19 Janvier 2006)

En faite ils sont tous au boulot !!! :mouais: 

Eh oim .... euh pareil ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> L'impôt librement accepté est un fondement de la démocratie.
> Pas d'impôts, pas de volonté comune, pas de bien commun, pas...
> 
> Oups,
> politique.



Mais trop d'impôts tue l'impôt....

(euh... c'est un fil sur les impôts ?)


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Mais trop d'impôts tue l'impôt....
> 
> (euh... c'est un fil sur les impôts ?)



non pas du tout, désolé c'est pas vrai enfin au dessus d'un certains seuil oui , car les impots  servent aussi a financer la redistribution et cela permet d'une certaine maniere de soutenir la croissance.


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout, désolé c'est pas vrai enfin au dessus d'un certains seuil oui , car les impots  servent aussi a financer la redistribution et cela permet d'une certaine maniere de soutenir la croissance.


Croissance est un bien grand mot en l'état actuel des choses... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Macgé est une couverture, j'administre 4 sites pornos en même temps pour gagner ma vie, et toi ?




d'ailleurs, tu ferais bien de reverser une partie des bénéfices à tes actionnaires...  MA THUNNNEEEEEEEE !!!! 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse pour la NSA... Je vous surveille et je vous fiche... :style:



le chef vient de passer, il veut te voir et il est pas content, doumé !! :rateau:



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis Streep-Teaseuse dans une boite Lesbienne



je me disais aussi que j'avais déjà vu ce tatouage quelque part...   



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime payer des impôts



moi aussi, ça fait couverture genre "gars honnête"... pas facile de paraître clean quand tu t'occupes du Mafio-terrorisme pornographique corse à la NSA...

Patoch : dis au chef qu'on a réussi à retrouver la strip-teaseuse basque qui taffe pour ETA...


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Janvier 2006)

Comme quoi sur MacGé on a de tout, vive la diversité


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi sur MacGé on a de tout, vive la diversité


pas d'accord on a pas de tout!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accord on a pas de tout!!!




*Voilà*
qui fait fondamentalement avancer le débat...


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon la faut que je fasse vite parce que j'ai une réunion et j'ai chopé une connection wifi non securisé sur le trajet :bebe:   (véridique en plus  )


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Janvier 2006)

La, mon chef est parti en rendez vous à l'exterieur, je suis tranquille au moins jusqu'a 12h...


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

moi jsuis a cotéde qulqu'un qui a chaque fois qui voilt le logo du forum dit !!
"Halala le forum de MacGénération!!!"
Et je réponds toujours : "hé ouais...."!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout, désolé c'est pas vrai enfin au dessus d'un certains seuil oui , car les impots  servent aussi a financer la redistribution et cela permet d'une certaine maniere de soutenir la croissance.



Tu payes certainement pas encore l'impôt sur le revenu pour dire çà... Moi je lâche 1,5 mois de salaire par an en impôts sur le revenu et j'apprends que la totalité de celui-ci est affecté au seul remboursement des intérêts de la dette (dette de fonctionnement et non d'investissement). Je ne suis par ailleurs pas hostile au principe républicain et démocratique de l'impôt. Mais maintenant, au-delà des mots, qu'est-ce que çà donne en pratique de nos jours ? Suis pas très convaincu, là... :mouais: 

PS : désolé de faire dévier le fil.


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Janvier 2006)

Pôvre toi   Ça, c'est une question de forum de "Meudame", pas de "Meusieurs". 

Et pour les avoir déjà testé (la question et le forum de Meudame), je peux t'assurer que tu aurais eu un franc succès.

Bonne chance, douce naïve  

---

On accroche ici, je ne le sais pas pourquoi, mais moi, j'y suis souvent scotchée, c'est un fait. Je crois, justement, que c'est "l'humour" mâle (un peu trop sarcastique, il va de soi) qui fait du bien, après 6 ans de postings chez des Meudames, qui vire souvent un peu trop au mélo-drame.


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2006)

ce que je fais?

je m'interroge et cherche de l'aide sur MacGé..

alors


selon vous: gencives de porc ou ravioli ce midi?


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Patoch : dis au chef qu'on a réussi à retrouver la strip-teaseuse basque qui taffe pour ETA...



Ah non Patoch  Tu dis rien du tout  Entre peuples oprimés par le gouvernement Français, faut qu'on se serre les coudes   

   

Comprennent rien ces Bretons


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce que je fais?
> 
> je m'interroge et cherche de l'aide sur MacGé..
> 
> ...


les deux mon capitaine


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comprennent rien ces Bretons



picards, tu veux dire


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comprennent rien ces Bretons



Boniface est pas breton...il est Kaurse!


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2006)

a part mac g 

de 5H a 14 je dort apres sa dépend des jours. soit mac g au taf soit chez moi si non quand il n'y a pas de ligne internet je taf aussi pareil.


on peut posté et bossé en même temps.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Boniface est pas breton...il est Kaurse!



T'avais raison, Nexka  Vivement qu'un Rennais soit nommé à la direction centrale des RG


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

Si je passais moins de temps ici, j'irai peut être envahir la Corse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Si je passais moins de temps ici, j'irai peut être envahir la Corse.



Si je lâchais un peu le clavier, je ferais un élevage de lapins :love:   J'ai déjà le mâle reproducteur.


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si je lâchais un peu le clavier, je ferais un élevage de lapins :love:   *J'ai déjà le mâle reproducteur*.



Pretentieux


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

Attention, le lapin Breton, c'est pas du rigolo, au bas mot 1 mètre au garrot pour 80 Kilos.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Attention, le lapin Breton, c'est pas du rigolo, au bas mot 1 mètre au garrot pour 80 Kilos.




 Belle bête!... Je te cherche une femelle reproductrice su Rennes........ Ah!.... Je crois que j'ai trouvé...


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Attention, le lapin Breton, c'est pas du rigolo, au bas mot 1 mètre au garrot pour 80 Kilos.


Mdrr!! Tu en a pour 6 mois de bouffe avec ca !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Mdrr!! Tu en a pour 6 mois de bouffe avec ca !



En même temps, je cherchais un truc pour démaquiser autour de la baraque...


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, je cherchais un truc pour démaquiser autour de la baraque...



ça peut également être utile pour te prévenir de l'arrivée des uniformes dans ta bergerie 

c'est Nico qui va faire la gueule


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Attention, le lapin Breton, c'est pas du rigolo, au bas mot 1 mètre au garrot pour 80 Kilos.


Oui, mais le lapin corse, lui, il vote aux régionales et il touche des alloc'


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le lapin corse, lui, il vote aux régionales et il touche des alloc'



il a un emploi reservé à la SNCM aussi, nan?

enfin, j'croyais


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il a un emploi reservé à la SNCM aussi, nan?
> 
> enfin, j'croyais


On peut pas dire, on les reconnait pas...Ils ont tous des cagoules... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Quel est le con qui a lancé la discution sur la réputation des corses ?


Sûrement un breton...
... bourré, comme d'habitude.


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Attention, le lapin Breton, c'est pas du rigolo



La preuve.



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement un breton...
> ... bourré, comme d'habitude.



Le train de te tes injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence, l'ami.


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le con qui a lancé la discution sur la réputation des corses ?
> 
> 
> Sûrement un breton...
> ... bourré, comme d'habitude.



toi ..tu vas te faire ékouiller avec un dénoyauteur a pruneaux si tu franchis la marche de l'ouest...


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> toi ..tu vas te faire é*******r avec un dénoyauteur a pruneaux si tu franchis la marche de l'ouest...



tu bosses pas au couteau à huitre, toi?


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu bosses pas au couteau à huitre, toi?



ça dépend du fauve...


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> La preuve.
> 
> 
> 
> Le train de te tes injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence, l'ami.


mine de rien c'est joliement dit


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> mine de rien c'est joliement dit



C'est parce que c'est pas de moi.


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que c'est pas de moi.


j'me disais aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Le train de te tes injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence, l'ami.


Ce n'était pas une injure, c'était une exagération basée sur des statistiques et sur l'évidente fierté de tous les bretons mâles que je connaisse (et à Paris, il y en a plein).


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

Le nier serait mensonge, en effet.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Attention, le lapin Breton, c'est pas du rigolo, au bas mot 1 mètre au garrot pour 80 Kilos.


 
Fameux le lapin du gars de Rennes...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Fameux le lapin du gars de Rennes...



Je crois qu'il s'agit plutôt de cet animal


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'agit plutôt de cet animal



Pouarf, c'est facile, quoiqu'il est vrai que ces quadrupèdes sont bien plus nombreux que nous. S'ils étaient moins cons ils prendraient le pouvoir.

Mais que nenni, je maintient, je parlais bien de cet animal. Et encore, c'est un lapereau, je ne voudrais pas vous effrayer, de peur que cela vous dissuade de venir dans notre belle contrée. - qui sent le cochon, force est de l'avouer.


----------



## mactuxx (19 Janvier 2006)

Moi je fais ce que je peux


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Pouarf, c'est facile, quoiqu'il est vrai que ces quadrupèdes sont bien plus nombreux que nous. S'ils étaient moins cons ils prendraient le pouvoir.


 Détrompe toi mon ami!!! Ces animaux sont loin d'etre des c***...Ils sont plus intelligent qu'un chat! C'est pour dire!


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe toi mon ami!!! Ces animaux sont loin d'etre des c***...Ils sont plus intelligent qu'un chat! C'est pour dire!




T'as fumé les chats sont  plus inteligent que les cochons :rateau:


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

Je parlais bien la des cochons!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais bien la des cochons!!!



Tu as deja vu un membre de MacGé etre un cochon non! on n'a plutot que des chats   :rateau:


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'agit plutôt de cet animal





			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Pouarf, c'est facile, quoiqu'il est vrai que ces quadrupèdes sont bien plus nombreux que nous. S'ils étaient moins cons ils prendraient le pouvoir.


  Je faisait reférence a cela!!!


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

dîtes les enfants... paraît que maintenant faut rester dans le sujet 

donc va falloir choisir entre:

- dévoiler nos emplois du temps à dellys
- lancer le BCPB-PL (Bretagne Corse Pays Basque - pays libres)
- ou organiser un combat lapin - cochon (meuh nan... j'parle pas de playboy )

mais pas les trois en même temps, sinon les p'tit nouveaux ils s'y retrouvent plus


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> dîtes les enfants... paraît que maintenant faut rester dans le sujet
> 
> donc va falloir choisir entre:
> 
> ...



OK OK chef !
Bon alors moi, en ce moment, je finis de rédiger une bio de Marc Dorcel (bah oui... Victor Hugo, De Gaulle, Napoléon, Jaurès etc. tous déjà moultement biographisés... aloors, faute de grives....)


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors moi, en ce moment, je finis de rédiger une bio de Marc Dorcel


t'as des liens vers ses oeuvres?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> t'as des liens vers ses oeuvres?



Patience... Car je finis également le _"Catalogue raisonné des Oeuvres de Marc Dorcel"_. J'ai encore quelques dilemmes de classification.


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> t'as des liens vers ses oeuvres?



demande a supermoquette..a l'entendre il tient un sex shop virtuel...
il va te trouver ça.


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> demande a supermoquette..a l'entendre il tient un sex shop virtuel...
> il va te trouver ça.



Y parait même que c'est son frère.


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Y parait même que c'est son frère.


je sais pas ,en tout cas il parait qu'il vend des foufounes vibrantes qui se branchent sur port usb.
vas faire un tour a l'occase sur son site.


----------



## nicogala (19 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ouvre des sessions sur le site de l'anpe.


Ouaip ben faut qu't'arrête maintenant hein, 'cause de toi j'ai "ce service est momentannément indisponible..." une fois sur deux ! Laisses-en aux autres ! 

Quoique maintenant je vais pouvoir alimenter le 7e site se SM (qd j'aurai reçu son iMacIntel avec webcam  ) avec des streap-teases à tendance "cheapensandales"


----------



## elKBron (19 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Y parait même que c'est son frère.


et s'il se nettoie, c'est donc ton frère ????


----------

